# Braves 2019 Spring Training



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 28, 2019)

*** Edit Update Thread Title to shorten it since it covers all of Spring Training. ***

Previous Thread Title below: 

"Braves Invite 20 Non-Roster Players to 2019 Major League Spring Training" 



In case you are interested in today's annc't . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-announce-2019-non-roster-spring-training-invites/c-303262596

*Braves announce 2019 non-roster Spring Training invites*

4:33 PM EST

. . . . . . .



> four players (RHP *Ian Anderson*, OF *Cristian Pache*, INF *Austin Riley*, OF *Drew Waters*) in MLB.com's Top 100 Prospects





> February 15, when pitchers and catchers report





> first full squad workout is set for February 21





> The full list of non-roster players is below.
> 
> *NON-ROSTER INVITEES (20)*





> *PITCHERS (6):* RHP Ian Anderson, LHP Thomas Burrows, LHP Corbin Clouse, LHP Tucker Davidson, LHP Kyle Muller, LHP Joey Wentz





> *CATCHERS (3):* William Contreras, Carlos Martínez, Jonathan Morales





> *INFIELDERS (6):* C.J. Alexander, Andrés Blanco, Pedro Florimon, Sean Kazmar, Luis Marte, Austin Riley





> *OUTFIELDERS (5):* Greyson Jenista, Ryan LaMarre, Rafael Ortega, Cristian Pache, Drew Waters






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089997982420881408
For larger view of the graphics image, see web link below . . .

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DyBzYnLXcAA8BJk.jpg




Time = 2:57







> *Statcast measures longest homers from Braves' 2018*





> Atlanta Braves
> 
> Published on Jan 3, 2019
> 
> Statcast measures some of the longest homers from the Braves' 2018 season, including three from Ronald Acuna Jr.






Time = 3:24







> *Statcast analyzes best plays from the Braves*





> Atlanta Braves
> 
> Published on Dec 26, 2018
> 
> Statcast analyzes the metrics from the best moments of the Braves' 2018 season


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 31, 2019)

Reminder: 

Braves 1st game is only a few days beyond 3-weeks away. 

Saw this mentioned on the upper left corner of the Braves home page website. 



https://www.mlb.com/gameday/braves-...view,lock_state=preview,game_tab=,game=565976

*Braves vs. Mets | 02/23/19*

*Preview*

*Braves @ Mets* 

*1:10 pm -  February 23, 2019 *

*First Data Field - Port St. Lucie, FL*


AND


https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2019-02

*Schedule*

*February 2019*

Feb. 23rd - 1st Game - Braves vs. Mets @ 1:10 pm


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 15, 2019)

Reminder:  Braves players starting to report to Spring Training today. 

Chop, Chop!





> Braves open camp at the ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex in Lake Buena Vista, Florida on *February 15, when pitchers and catchers report*. Those groups will have their first workout the following day, while *position players will report on February 20*. The team's first full squad workout is set for February 21.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/10-braves-players-to-watch-in-spring-training/c-303931810 

*10 Braves to watch in Spring Training*

Feb. 14th, 2019 



> When the Braves officially open Spring Training with the arrival of pitchers and catchers on Friday


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 16, 2019)

Play ball!



18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096450419570737153


3-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096431933674979330


46-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096546408742703112









> *Brian McCann is back at Braves camp and has high expectations*





> Fox Sports South
> 
> Published on Feb 15, 2019
> 
> "Looking forward to putting this uniform on again. I know I keep saying that, but it's special to me."






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/brian-mccann-reports-excited-to-rejoin-braves/c-304007858

*Braves notes: McCann, Soroka, Gohara*

Feb. 15th, 2019 




38-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096053793001820160


Chop on!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 16, 2019)

Good having Freddie arrive early to Spring Training camp, having a great outlook with positive spins on everything for the Braves.

He even mentions Craig Kimbrel is in town right now to play some golf, in case you have not heard the sports news reports.



2 hours ago







> *Freddie Freeman: 'We won 90 games and got better'*





> Fox Sports South
> 
> Atlanta Braves star Freddie Freeman arrives at 2019 spring camp expecting another playoff run.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-likes-braves-offseason-moves/c-304043904

*Freeman pleased with Braves' offseason deals*

*Atlanta vet lobbied for McCann, excited to play with Donaldson*

2:17 PM EST



> LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. -- Freddie Freeman spent the offseason sharing excitement about the possibility that Josh Donaldson would not end up being the Braves' only significant addition.





> But now that the Braves have opened Spring Training without adding J.T. Realmuto, Craig Kimbrel or any of the other potential targets some fans clamored for, Freeman believes general manager Alex Anthopoulos has taken the right approach by not potentially tainting the future in an effort to immediately improve what could already be a good product.





> Braves fans became more disgruntled last week when they learned Realmuto was traded to the Phillies, who could still land either Bryce Harper or Manny Machado.





> Mets, Phillies and Nationals have generated more attention recently





> "I feel like we've gotten so much better," Freeman said. "I feel like everybody is questioning it because the whole NL East got better. The NL East is crazy. It's going to be a fight to the end. Everybody is talking about everybody else. They forget we won 90 games and got better. They all [made those moves] to catch up to us."





> "I like what [Anthopoulos] is doing," Freeman said. "I know the fans don't like it. But I think it's good for what's inside this culture, because once we get going and he realizes what we need, he'll go get it. He's not afraid to do it."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2019)

Braves expecting to be better this season as each team in the division try to improve more than their competition . . .



59-seconds







> *Spring is here! Braves pitchers and catchers report*





40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096907074674589696


35-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096929538397929472



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-wants-to-bat-leadoff-in-2019/c-304047352

*Acuna: 'I'd like to stay in the leadoff spot'*

*Braves plan to be cautious with Swanson; Waters fulfills childhood dream at Spring Training *

Feb. 16th, 2019


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 17, 2019)

Born’ how many wins are you predicting for our team this season?
I think Vegas has us sliding backwards some while our competitors like the Mets, Nats and filthy Phil’s continue to add big pieces to their rosters. Wish Mr Blank owned the Braves vs a New York based company. We are in a knife fight with a wet noodle. Harper would already be inked here and our roster improves in a game changing way if Arthur owned the team. Harper would jack 35-45 homers easy. Harper- Acuna - Freeman back to back to back would be plain scary.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Born’ how many wins are you predicting for our team this season?
> 
> I think Vegas has us sliding backwards some while our competitors like the Mets, Nats and filthy Phil’s continue to add big pieces to their rosters. Wish Mr Blank owned the Braves vs a New York based company. We are in a knife fight with a wet noodle. Harper would already be inked here and our roster improves in a game changing way if Arthur owned the team. Harper would jack 35-45 homers easy. Harper- Acuna - Freeman back to back to back would be plain scary.



Like you said, Braves in a knife fight with a wet noodle sounds more the direction I'm leaning, but hoping & looking forward to other Braves fans coming to post more optimism & positive outlooks & enthusiasm.

So far the Spring Braves clubhouse energy is encouraging.

Ya'll are the real baseball fans while I'm just keeping up to update my father, who's a real Braves fan, or to have something to talk to him about.  I'm too negative & skeptical on Atlanta Braves, Falcons, & Hawks teams, but I like to contribute positive forum stuff to encourage the real fans & discussions while trying not to drag down others too much.

It depends on way too much like if Braves stay healthy & avoid injuries, or if gambling on past injured or older players works out or not (which usually does not work out based on past history), or if the new young players & minors kids grow & progress enough to make a difference, or if pitching can ever catch up or get close to the hitting contributions, etc.  I like to tend toward trying to avoid speculation or guesses about the unpredictable future so I set my expectations low & hope for the better to try to avoid being too disappointed.

I'm expecting a way different NL East division competition than last season.

With the Phils, Nats, & Mets making way more better roster moves forward than the Braves, I'm expecting Atlanta to move backwards during this rebuilding process like it seems you're mentioning. Even though I'm expecting the Braves can be competitive this season, but feel they will be lucky if they can stay in the middle of the pack in the division.  If not getting any big player additions, I'm not expecting another 90-win season, or even winning half the regular season games, but think Braves will be doing great if getting 80-wins while being a good season if they make it a mid-70's-win season. With such a young rebuilding team, I'm still expecting a big drop off in winning the last third of the season, while not expecting them to reach the playoffs in back to back seasons. 

Hope I'm wrong & that's it's better for the Braves than I'm expecting. 

With Braves being a company owned team, I like AA not over spending & not over committing to long term investments while holding back funds in case a good deal comes along to improve the team with a major needed healthy younger addition. 

Reckon I'm more of a wait & see type.  Sorry I'm no fun.

Hope others weigh in with their thoughts about the coming season.

Westcobbdog, what other MLB thoughts are on your mind???



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/josh-donaldson-wants-to-prove-himself-again/c-304074994

*Donaldson ready to prove GM, Braves right*

*After two injury-ridden seasons, Bringer of Rain eyes productive 2019*

3:09 PM EST





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097167462473388033


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 17, 2019)

From what I've been reading, a lot of the hold up on the spending is that the free agent market didn't offer what AA wanted at a price he was willing to pay. There are some rumors that Kimbrel may sign and there are other rumors saying he hasn't been in talks with the Braves. Mind you, signing Kimbrel will also cost a draft pick. Keuchel wants way too much money and too many years right now and would also cost a draft pick. So we'll see. 

AA has said he wants to keep money available for mid season trades that will add to payroll. He doesn't want to commit to long term, high dollar deals because he knows Albies and Acuna are going to get paid and Freeman is closing in on free agency himself. And Folty is also coming into his arbitration years as well. All of that amounts to a lot of money that will need to be available. And Realmuto ended up not being a real option do to the Braves having no intention of signing him to an extension. The Marlins wanted entirely too much for what would amount to two years, and to be honest, the Phillies will look like idiots if they don't sign him to a long term extension with what they gave up for him. I dont see the Nats or Phillies being all that improved so far. The Nats big signing was Corbin who has been slightly above average aside from his walk year. And Realmuto is only a slight upgrade offensively and a wash defensively over the catcher they traded to the Fish,  plus they gave the Marlins a stud pitcher with a painfully high ceiling. And the Mets made some deals but did nothing for their anemic offense. Their big deal brought them a DH and a closer who will go from 50+ saves a season to 20-25 with that offense.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 17, 2019)

Speaking of the exciting Albies, I hope he hit the weights hard in the off-season cause he could not handle the physical demands his first season called for, his numbers basically falling off at the half way point last season. 

Biggdogg the diff between the Mets Nats and us is they have a wicked starting 5 rotation and ours is patch work at best. Julio wouldn’t even make their pen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 18, 2019)

With the Braves doing way better than expected last season, gonna be tough coming close to matching it again this season.  

In case anyone's interested, here's AA offering more answers & details in a recent interview . . . 



Time = 3:37 







> *Anthopolous discusses Braves' camp, successful 2018*





> 3 hours ago
> 
> Published on Feb 17, 2019
> 
> Peter Gammons talks with Alex Anthopolous about starting Spring Training this season after the success of the Braves in 2018


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 18, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Speaking of the exciting Albies, I hope he hit the weights hard in the off-season cause he could not handle the physical demands his first season called for, his numbers basically falling off at the half way point last season.
> 
> Biggdogg the diff between the Mets Nats and us is they have a wicked starting 5 rotation and ours is patch work at best. Julio wouldn’t even make their pen.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Outside of the Nats adding Corbin and dumping Gio Gonzalez, all three rotations are pretty much the same... and the Mets and Nats both finished behind the Braves. Unless he has one of his odd season resurgences, I'd bet Julio isn't in the Braves starting rotation more than a couple months. If he's even wearing a Braves uniform that long. Hopefully the new pitching coach can help these kids stay in the strike zone more often and drastically cut down on the walks. I also wouldn't be surprised if a front end starter is acquired sometime mid season once some pretenders start to fall out of the division races.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2019)

Updates from Spring Training . . . getting to know the new pitching coach, daily routine overview, & some cracks of the bat . . . 



46-seconds 







> *Spring Training. It All Starts Here.*





> 10 hours ago
> 
> Published on Feb 18, 2019






Time = 3:16 







> *New pitching coach Rick Kranitz from Braves Camp 2019*





> 6 hours ago
> 
> Rick Kranitz, former pitching coach with the Phillies talks about what made the Atlanta job so desirable for him this offseason.






Time = 3:10 







> *What Happened Today? 2-18-19*





> 9 hours ago
> 
> (Kevin McAlpin, 680TheFanAtlanta






21-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097542253952798721


4-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097575194502316032


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 20, 2019)

Lots of preps going on getting ready for the early games.  One of the sports news reports guessing more of the new players will travel for this Saturday's game, but the better game at home next Monday will have more of the experienced, veteran starters playing. 



17-seconds 







> *Who says you can’t teach an old skipper new tricks*






69-seconds 







> *How Does Snitker Feel About the New Season?*





> Atlanta Braves Head Coach Brian Snitker sits down with Buck & Kincade to discuss what he is expecting from the Braves for the upcoming season.






4-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097880372900175872


4-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097937652739907586


7-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098277137830895616


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 22, 2019)

Braves 1st day full squad working it out update. 



41-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098723469871759362


59-seconds 







> *Snit says 'Don't peak too early'*
> 
> 1 hour ago





Time = 1:55 







> *Braves hold first full squad Spring Training workout*
> 
> 1 hour ago













> *Get To Know Braves Manager Snitker*
> 
> with Chris Dimino, 680 The Fan Atlanta


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 22, 2019)

With the 1st grapefruit league Braves game tomorrow traveling 2 hours southeast of their current Florida Spring home, here's a few more ST updates.



25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099096583650635777


10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098999898618454018



52-seconds







> *Atlanta Braves picture day*






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mlb-announces-pitch-clock-for-spring-training

*MLB announces pitch clock for spring games*

3:09 PM EST




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-shut-down-with-shoulder-tendinitis

*Soroka shut down with shoulder discomfort*

*Braves prospect could be cleared next week after experiencing soreness in camp*

3:38 PM EST



> “I think he’ll be fine,” Snitker said. “Everything checks out fine. His strength is fine. Nothing is wrong. It’s just some *tendinitis* that probably barked up. When that happens, it’s best to shut them down a little bit and keep doing the exercises. Then, we’ll get him going.”


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 22, 2019)

Good luck with your 60 win season


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 22, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Good luck with your 60 win season



who the Marlins? Show some repsect to the defending NL East Champs my man.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 22, 2019)

Cool Brave stat I heard today.

How many MLB players played in all 162 last year?
7 total, and Freddie and Cakes were 2 of the 7.


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 22, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> who the Marlins? Show some repsect to the defending NL East Champs my man.



Not saying much in their division...most overrated team in the past 25 years and their post season record proves it. Marlins have won 2 World Series, Braves....1 and I am not counting when they were in other cities, Yeah first team to win 3 in 3 different cities 1914, 1957, and 1995 but don't care where you were based before. Change cities and to me it is a different franchise.

Marlins won both as wild card, never won a division title, Braves 13 division titles since 95 and 1 WS win in 95. Huh...never mind facts


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 23, 2019)

Just heard That Mike Soroka is done for the year already. smh


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 23, 2019)

In case you're interested in today's 1st Spring Training game . . . 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099368392652398592


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099325061910138880


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 23, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Just heard That Mike Soroka is done for the year already. smh



Yep, rumor has it that Dansby Swanson may be done for the year with sore wrist continuing from last season. smh


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 23, 2019)

The only thing I've read on Soroka and Swanson is that the team is being extra cautious with Swanson's return from a surgically repaired wrist. And from what I've read, Soroka is being shut down for the foreseeable future due to shoulder tendinitis from off season work outs. They've said the injury doesn't even necessitate an MRI. I wouldn't expect Soroka on the opening day roster though.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 23, 2019)

The Swanson injury sounds like a recovery time issue. The Soroka deal sounds much more concerning...he was shut down, what, last August? At what point do you label an injury as chronic?

Soraka was very impressive last year. But if he has a chronic and lingering shoulder issue, at 21 YO,  it may be time to move on....


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 23, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Not saying much in their division...most overrated team in the past 25 years and their post season record proves it. Marlins have won 2 World Series, Braves....1 and I am not counting when they were in other cities, Yeah first team to win 3 in 3 different cities 1914, 1957, and 1995 but don't care where you were based before. Change cities and to me it is a different franchise.
> 
> Marlins won both as wild card, never won a division title, Braves 13 division titles since 95 and 1 WS win in 95. Huh...never mind facts




Ok bro I will spell it out for you, Marlins and all Fla based big league baseball is a big unsupported joke!


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 24, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Ok bro I will spell it out for you, Marlins and all Fla based big league baseball is a big unsupported joke!



Yep. Both WS titles were bought and paid for with high priced free agent deals. Both WS teams were dismantled and traded off for peanuts before the ticker tape was cleaned up. The previous owners of the Marlins have all but killed off the entire Miami baseball fan base and now they're desperately hoping Jeter can resuscitate it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 24, 2019)

Both are big money losers and not long for the sunshine state.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 24, 2019)

Welcome back real Braves fans.  Good having ya'll weigh in with some thoughts (good or bad, happy or sad or mad ones). 



Time = 2-minutes







> *Brian Snitker following Sunday’s contest in West Palm*





> Kevin McAlpin catches up with the Braves skipper, recapping solid pitching performances from Folty, Bryse Wilson & Kyle Muller.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks like Freddie & Acuna are in today's starting lineup for the home opener.

Wonder when McCann & Donaldson will play, maybe wait to start in tomorrow's home game or substitute into today's game.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100041525206138881

EDIT UPDATE:

Freddie & Acuna get 1st ST hits in same inning.

Braves - Bottom 4th

4th - F. Freeman *homered* to center, Albies scored.
4th - Acuña Jr. *singled* to left.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 25, 2019)

If we get any pitching we should be better this year as we don’t have so many holes in the lineup. Josh and Dan both play tomorrow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 26, 2019)

Just joking around about Swanson & Soroka earlier.  Time will tell or show us about 'em later.  I'm still expecting these youngsters to recover & play this season, as long as they can stay healthy & avoid future injuries.  Here's a bit more directly from them below. 



Time = 3:27 







> *Mike Soroka gives an update on his right shoulder*





> 17 hours ago
> 
> Published on Feb 25, 2019
> 
> Braves starter Mike Soroka, shut down with shoulder soreness, gives and update on his health and when he’s expecting to resume throwing.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/soroka-has-shoulder-discomfort 

*Shoulder concerning, but Soroka optimistic*

*Pitcher says it's unrelated to previous injury*

February 25, 2019 



> Given Soroka could be cleared to resume throwing exercises within the next few days, there’s certainly no reason to be overly worried about the *right trapezius strain* that led to him being shut down last week.





> This ailment seems to be far less significant than the *right scapula*-related issue that forced him to miss most of last season’s final five months.





> straining his trapezius muscle while lifting weights in late January






Time = 1:56 







> *Dansby Swanson from the Braves Clubhouse at Disney 2019*





> Published on Feb 21, 2019
> 
> Dansby Swanson visits with the media, prior to the Braves first full squad workout of 2019






Time = 1:25 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100119567878238208


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 26, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> If we get any pitching we should be better this year as we don’t have so many holes in the lineup.* Josh and Dan both play tomorrow.*



Thanks. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100142943913107456


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 26, 2019)

I am looking for Folty to take that next big step and solidify his place at the top of the rotation this season. His only obstacle will be continued control of his emotions, but he has the stuff to become the ace. I think this season Newcomb is where Folty was at the beginning of last season. Once he (and the majority of the staff) get the walks under control, this staff has a lot of potential. Toussaint is going to break out this season too. I wouldn't mind a late signing of a veteran like Gio Gonzalez to continue to mentor the youngsters the way Leibrandt (who remembers him? Hmmm?) did for a young Smoltz, Glavine and Avery.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 26, 2019)

Newcomb & McCann in today's starting lineup.

Chipper making the rounds at Spring Training.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100391253013741568



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100407681662107651


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100409618000269314

EDIT UPDATE below: 


Encouraging words from McCann in brief video below praising the Braves minor league young wave after wave of arms coming up. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/video/mccann-on-1st-spring-game-of-19-c2523083583?t=t144-default-vtp

*McCann on 1st spring game of '19*

02/26/19

51-seconds


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 26, 2019)

Got a W today vs the Mets.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 28, 2019)

omg, omg, omg

Uh oh, Folty ain't feeling too good, unfortunately.

Gausman not doing well either.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-foltynewicz-scratched-injury-spring-training

*Folty scratched from start with elbow issue*

2:51 PM EST



> Mike Foltynewicz is already dealing with the elbow discomfort that he occasionally felt during last year’s breakout season





> he will be evaluated by Braves head physician Dr. Gary Lourie on Saturday





> All-Star hurler felt the discomfort after completing two innings in Sunday’s spring debut





> Kevin Gausman has also been slowed because of a sore right shoulder















> *Ben & Kev discuss Harper, Folty and more from Braves camp*





> Bryce is a Phillie, Folty is scratched and the NL East gets even tougher. That and more from Kevin McAlpin and Ben Ingram from Champion Stadium at Disney.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 1, 2019)

McCann in today's game lineup.

Swanson just removed from lineup due to surgically repaired left wrist soreness.

Donaldson not in lineup, but postponed a few more days.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101527596641202177


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101524658829053953

EDIT UPDATE:


Looks like lots of precautionary actions being taken for arm & shoulder issues.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101558268240031749



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101545694660362241


Time = 1:32 







> *Brian Snitker gives an update on AJ Minter*





> Minter left Friday’s outing against the Blue Jays with a sore shoulder. Afterwards, Snit had this update on Minter.


----------



## DannyW (Mar 2, 2019)

Roughly one week into spring training and we have Swanson, Donaldson, Minter and Soroka all nursing, or recovering from, injuries. Hopefully this turns around quickly or we could be in for a long season....


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 2, 2019)

Swanson is recovering from surgery, some soreness is to be expected and he'll be fine. Donaldson isn't really having any lingering injury issues per se. He is more of an expensive investment that they're being cautious with. He's been in the league a long time. ST is more of a formality for him than anything else.

And like I said in another post, Minter is the only one I'd be real concerned with on the pitching side...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 2, 2019)

Uh oh, today's starting pitcher gets pulled from the game with another injury.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101918230229196800


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101937265553612800


EDIT UPDATE below: 



Time = 3:21







> *Dansby Swanson on being scratched from Friday’s lineup*






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/a-j-minter-ties-soreness-to-fender-bender 

*Braves being cautious with dinged-up players*

March 2, 2019


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 2, 2019)

Sounds like he just needs a manicure. Honestly, I'd have to make up something rather than tell people I cut myself because I can't clip my own nails...


----------



## DannyW (Mar 2, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Swanson is recovering from surgery, some soreness is to be expected and he'll be fine. Donaldson isn't really having any lingering injury issues per se. He is more of an expensive investment that they're being cautious with. He's been in the league a long time. ST is more of a formality for him than anything else.
> 
> And like I said in another post, Minter is the only one I'd be real concerned with on the pitching side...



Your're right of course...every one of them has a plausible explanation for why we should not be concerned.

But when I hear of an abundance of problems, I know from experience that some of these explainable issues become fires...shoulder soreness, slow recovery from surgery, a twinge here or there.

I guess I'm just a pessimist at heart....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 4, 2019)

Not a bad Sunday win with 5 HR's for the Braves. 



46-seconds


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 4, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Not a bad Sunday win with 5 HR's for the Braves.
> 
> 
> 
> Including two from Duval. I think that might be the first time he's made contact with a baseball since he put on a Braves uni...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 4, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Including two from Duval. I think that might be the first time he's made contact with a baseball since he put on a Braves uni...



Yep, unfortunately he's done almost nothing since arriving to the Braves at the end of last July for the last third of the season so he's conditioned us to expect him to do more of the same. I spent time reviewing his game stats history.  Looks like he definitely was on his way out until his yesterday's 2 HR performance, but the Braves need him to return to his 2016 & 2017 performance levels for him to stay. Snitker was hoping Duval would build on yesterday's game but today he only grounded out & walked so far.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 4, 2019)

If they cut him by March 16 (IIRC) they only owe him somewhere in the neighborhood of $385k. He's going to have to really step it up to have a chance at making that cut. And even then, I believe up until around April 1 they can still cut him and pay him only $750k (again, somewhere in that neighborhood). Lot of cash for what amounts to an audition, but no way he makes the Opening Day roster at $2.85 mil unless every outfielder on the ML and AAA roster breaks a leg.

On a side note, it appears Julio is already in mid-season form...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 4, 2019)

Yep, saw some of that in the latest Braves website Duvall news item.

Not too concerned about ST player performance levels 'til end of March just before the season opener.  Some need time to get back to their baseball form since last season.

Nice having Acuna just hit a HR for Braves 1st score today.

Today is 2nd game to go with Saturday's game that Braves have double-digit hits while trying to ramp up run production while also showing some late game rallies for scoring.

Hope Braves can get lucky & salvage some helpful, productive players' careers while becoming the dumping grounds for players on their way out.





> 6th inning - Acuña Jr. homered to center.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102647391914782720


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/adam-duvall-looking-to-rebound-from-tough-2018

*Duvall looking to rebound after hitting .132*



> As Duvall entered Sunday hitless in his first 10 at-bats of this spring, there was at least reason to wonder if the Braves would keep him beyond Tuesday, which stands as the last day a team can release a player on a non-guaranteed contract and owe just 30 days’ termination pay. Any of these players released after Tuesday and before Opening Day would receive 45 days’ termination pay.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh I agree. I put very little stock in early ST numbers, but at the same time, I have very little faith left in Julio at this point too. We shall see.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 4, 2019)

Yep, Teheran tends to attract lots of negative attention in recent seasons with his slow starts and up & down roller coaster performances.  Seems like every time I get down on him, he smacks me up side the head with an unexpected surprising good performance of pitching and/or hitting.

Lots of Braves ST new names that I'm not familiar with already producing HR's these past 2-weeks like Kazmar (home Valdosta, GA) just did with a 2-run HR in the 8th to make us only 1-run behind.  Braves now have 13-hits today in the bottom of the 9th.





> 8th - Kazmar Jr. homered to left, Marte scored.





12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102661531618213889



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102671426044215303



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102671784531382272



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-hits-first-spring-hr

*Acuna homers, Teheran's velocity up*

*Swanson cleared for game action; 
Donaldson on track for Wednesday *

23 minutes ago



> After completing a series of drills Monday, Dansby Swanson was cleared to make his spring debut on Tuesday afternoon against the Yankees in Tampa.





> Josh Donaldson will run the bases, complete sliding drills and simulate other game activities on Tuesday at the Braves' complex and then likely make his debut Wednesday in a home game against the Tigers. Donaldson has been healthy since reporting to camp, but the Braves have been cautious with the former American League MVP, who was sidelined by a calf injury the past two seasons.





> Kyle Wright will get the start when the Braves travel to Tampa to face the Yankees on Tuesday at 1:05 p.m. ET. The *game will be broadcast on MLB.TV and Fox Sports Southeast*.





**** Reminder:  1st TV Game on FSSE Tuesday, March 5th*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 4, 2019)

Encouraging bright future for Braves in Top 3 minors farm systems. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102255354208010240

OR


https://www.mlb.com/news/top-10-farm-systems-in-mlb?t=mlb-pipeline-coverage 

*MLB’s Top 10 farm systems*










> *3. Atlanta Braves*
> 
> Braves' Top 30 Prospects | Breakdown





> Braves' arms get most of the attention -- understandably, as 10 of the team's top 15 prospects are pitchers -- and many of them will help Atlanta compete again in 2019. But don’t forget that there are some exciting bats as well, with four in the top 10 who have the chance to be impact players.




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0v-ZrBWoAIaGG8.jpg 







https://res.cloudinary.com/mlb-images/image/private/t_16x9/t_w640/mlb/hkd4kwx3wygzy0efczqv


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 4, 2019)

Good stuff thanks for posting.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 4, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Ok bro I will spell it out for you, Marlins and all Fla based big league baseball is a big unsupported joke!



Not discounting that but still say Braves are most overrated team....back in their heyday you had Smoltz, Glavine, Maddux and could only bring it home one time.

Lots of team pay for a one and done season...problem is Braves ownership spend more for real estate investments than they do for a winning roster. Team is a tax write off for the owners.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 5, 2019)

Dansby Swanson in today's lineup for 1st ST Braves game on TV.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102932721024815104



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102986461819924481

EDIT UPDATE: 




> Top 1st - Swanson grounded out to shortstop.





> Top 4th - Swanson singled to right.





> Top 4th - Camargo singled to left, Swanson scored, Flowers to second.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 5, 2019)

In case your're interested & have not heard, here's an update on Josh Donaldson . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kyle-wright-cruises-vs-yankees-sluggers

5:35 PM EST



> Rain prevented Josh Donaldson from simulating game activities at the Braves' complex on Tuesday. The 2015 American League MVP Award winner will complete these exercises Wednesday, enjoy the team's scheduled off-day Thursday and then *make his spring debut on Friday night* against the Phillies.





> The Braves are being cautious with Donaldson, who battled Spring Training ailments before, with a calf injury the past two seasons. The third baseman still has enough time to compile approximately 40 plate appearances while getting regular days off over the remainder of the exhibition season.




EDIT UPDATE below . . .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103325566281895938


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103326283692494849


Time = 1:33

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103327548405149696



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/josh-donaldson-feeling-healthy-and-confident 

*Donaldson: 'I’m feeling very confident right now'*

Veteran third baseman ready to make spring debut Friday night 

13 minutes ago


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 6, 2019)

Grand Slam for Freddie in the 3rd inning.



17-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103366417573920770


33-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103401798163972097



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103314433349218311


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 8, 2019)

Today's dinner time game against the Phillies is 1st ST game for Donaldson & Gausman as expected along with Swanson in the lineup for his 2nd ST game.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104083778836877312


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104084146534731776

EDIT UPDATE below . . .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104131053827047425
web link below for larger image about new annc't:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D1KpV1AWwAEL4RL.jpg




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104124480794869762



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104129227312504839


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 8, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Today's dinner time game against the Phillies is 1st ST game for Donaldson & Gausman as expected along with Swanson in the lineup for his 2nd ST game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 8, 2019)

I keep checking every night for st games on tv but haven’t caught one yet


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 8, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> I keep checking every night for st games on tv but haven’t caught one yet



Seems like that's a very common problem to fine the Braves TV & radio broadcast schedule for Spring Training which my father complains about regularly. 

Braves website schedule defaults into Calendar mode with a grid of squares for days which unfortunately does not show game broadcast details, but clicking on the top center icon with 4 short horizontal lines put it into List mode where there is a line for each day of the month & a column showing the TV & Radio broadcast details as seen at the web link below. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2019-03/list 


Next TV game broadcasts for March 2019 are: 

Mar 13
Wed - MLBN 

Mar 17
Sun - FSSO 

Mar 22
Fri - FSSO 

Mar 23
Sat - FSSE 

Mar 25
Mon - FSSO 

Mar 26
Tue
AT SUNTRUST PARK - MLBN (out-of-market only), FSSO 

Mar 30
Sat - FS1 

Mar 31
Sun - ESPN


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 10, 2019)

After 2-weeks, interesting how some surprises are happening this spring training.  Lesser known names are getting hits or homeruns or RBI's, but lots of that is happening later in the games by substitutes coming in maybe against lesser competition.  Of course, some have more "At Bats" in more games than others.



20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104497411769229313


Check out past 2 games Braves HR's below . . .



http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401079006

Box Score

March 9, 2019

7th - Pache homered to left, Blanco scored.

7th - Ramos homered to left center.

8th - Kazmar Jr. homered to left.




http://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401079002

Box Score

March 8, 2019

5th - Pache homered to left, Duvall scored.

7th - Didder homered to left.




http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/sortable.jsp#elem=[object+Object]&tab_level=child&click_text=Sortable+Player+hitting&game_type='S'&season=2019&season_type=ANY&league_code='MLB'&sectionType=sp&statType=hitting&page=1&ts=1552213696228&team_id=144&playerType=ALL&sortColumn=h&sortOrder='desc'&extended=0

Braves 2019 ST Statistics (Ordered or Prioritized by Hits)

Top 5 Rankings of Players in Categories:

Hits: ---> Pache - 8, Camargo - 7, Riley - 7, Blanco - 6, Florimon - 6, A. Jackson - 6, Kazmar - 6, McCann - 5, (7 more with 4)

HR's: ---> Duvall - 2, Florimon - 2, Freeman - 2, A. Jackson - 2, Kazmar - 2, Pache - 2, (9 more with 1)

RBI's: ---> Pache - 7, Blanco - 6, Freeman - 6, A. Jackson - 4, Schwartz - 4, (5 more with 3)

BB's: ---> Duvall - 5, Acuna - 3, Freeman - 3, LaMarre - 3, Riley - 3, (8 more with 2)

SO's: ---> Acuna - 9, Jennista - 9, Culberson - 7, Florimon - 7, Riley - 5, (9 more with 4)

AB's: ---> Riley - 25, Camargo - 24, Inciarte - 21, Duvall - 20, Acuna - 20, Culberson - 20, Florimon - 20, Albies - 19, Pache - 19, (2 more with 18) 

Games: ---> Marte - 11, Pache - 11, Camargo - 10, Duvall - 10, Riley - 10, (7 more with 9)






EDIT UPDATE below . . . 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104744884890755072


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 10, 2019)

I wouldn't call Pache a "lesser" name. The Braves want to believe he needs another year in the minors ($$). But I believe he forces their hand and arrives sometime this year. He will make an impact very similar to Acuna.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2019)

Should we be concerned with Acuna striking out so much.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 10, 2019)

I wouldn't be so concerned during ST. But unfortunately the rise in home run stats also brings a lot of swings and misses. Hitters that strike out less than 100 times a season are becoming scarce. Some of your more notable power hitters strike out 150-200 times in a season nowadays. Phillies just paid a guy $330 mil who AVERAGES 130 K's a season and struck out 170 times last season...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes, obviously, Pache getting known by Braves baseball fans with all the news articles being written on him last year & this year along with impressive batting performances this Spring Training.  There is several batting surprises showing good future potential so far in ST, including Florimon, Kazmar, A. Jackson, & Blanco.

Yep, popular homerun hitters like Acuna typically tend to strike out more than avg. hitters which comes with the territory & their aggressive nature that can be a challenging balance for them between HR's, hits, BB's, & SO's.  I'm not too concerned about ST performances, but carrying negatives into the regular season for extended periods definitely gets concerning.

Nice start in the 1st inning for the Braves as Donaldson gets his 1st hit & RBI while Acuna blasts his 2nd HR of ST.





> Braves - Bottom 1st
> 
> Inciarte doubled to deep right.
> 
> ...






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105095284621742086



Time = 4:09







> *Alex Anthopoulos updates us on Braves injuries and Folty’s status 3-11-19*






Time = 3:26







> *Braves prospect Cristian Pache on big-league camp, learning from veterans*





> Fox Sports South
> 
> 17 minutes ago
> 
> Published on March 11, 2019






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-foltynewicz-injury-update

*Braves weighing options amid Folty's injury*



> “He’s feeling great and throwing,” Braves general manager Alex Anthopoulos said. “We were just mapping out his throwing program this morning in terms of bullpens and live bullpens and all those types of things. We’re just trying to figure out when do we get him up to five innings.”





> “He’s not that far removed from throwing, but we still want to be careful about how we build him up,” Anthopoulos said. “If he was coming back as a reliever, he could be ready to go for the first series. But right now, the way it’s trending, it’s going to take a little bit of time in the season to get him stretched out to start.”





> With Foltynewicz unavailable, Julio Teheran may end up joining Warren Spahn as the only pitchers in Braves history to make six consecutive Opening Day starts. Kevin Gausman and left-hander Sean Newcomb are also candidates to start the March 28 season opener in Philadelphia.





> “I know it’s a big deal who gets the Opening Day start,” Anthopoulos said. “We’re just going to line things up with what makes the most sense and gives us the best chance to win.”





> As Foltynewicz misses what may amount to two or three regular-season starts, the Braves can fill his void with Touki Toussaint, Max Fried or Kyle Wright





21-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105261602897608705


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 11, 2019)

Kyle Wright can hold down a roatation spot no problem. He is a future star.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 12, 2019)

In case you did not see these & may be interested, here's some encouraging positive messages about the coming season.




Time  = 3:07







> *2019 Braves Spring Training All-Access: Brian Snitker*





> Fox Sports South
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> Published on March 11, 2019






Time = 4:53







> *2019 Braves Spring Training All-Access: GM Alex Anthopoulos*





> Fox Sports South
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> Published on March 11, 2019




EDIT UPDATE below . . .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105458515622223872



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105469801407877121


March 12, 2019 Game Update below . . .



> 2nd inning - Flowers homered to left, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 4th inning - Acuña Jr. homered to left.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 13, 2019)

Reckon Acuna's batting is ready for the season to start.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105903572607213569


55-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105913578211680257



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-starting-to-see-spring-training-results 

*Acuna starting to see spring results*

March 12, 2019



> witnessed Acuna tally a hit in each of his three plate appearances in a 5-0 win over the Cardinals





> The 21-year-old Braves outfielder has gone 5-for-5 with two homers and a double over the past two days.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-hits-safely-in-8-straight-at-bats 

*Right now, red-hot Acuna is an impossible out*

March 13, 2019



> He hit for the cycle in four consecutive at-bats stretched over two games, with a double and triple in his first two trips to the plate on Wednesday, coupled with a homer and single in his last two plate appearances on Tuesday.





> In his final trip to the plate on Wednesday, he singled to complete a 3-for-3 day. He has now hit safely in eight consecutive at-bats and reached base nine straight times. He upped his Grapefruit League batting average to .429.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 15, 2019)

Josh Donaldson hammers 1st HR of ST while leadoff batter Albies is already 2-hits for 2-AB's in the 3rd inning to take the lead 3-2.





> Braves - Bottom 3rd
> 
> Donaldson *homered* to left, Albies scored.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106615650750005251


17-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106653267608682499



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106545556581683201


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 15, 2019)

You're doing fine work BTHF . I appreciate it  If Donaldson can get on an all Star pace the Braves are going to be a handful


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2019)

Kids are looking good. Now if we can just keeps some arms healthy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 16, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> You're doing fine work BTHF . I appreciate it  If Donaldson can get on an all Star pace the Braves are going to be a handful



Yes, Sir.  We're hoping the Braves can get their money's worth from Donaldson who is getting paid this season the same as Freddie so we're all expecting all-star performances from him, if he can stay healthy & hopefully avoid fragile injury seasons like the past 2 seasons. Friday's game was the 1st one to let him increase his regular 2-AB's to 3-AB's before being pulled from the game.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 16, 2019)

Donaldson and his offense will be a major plus this season, but if he goes down for any length of time, Camargo is certainly more than capable of holding serve at the hot corner. I think getting better consistency at the plate from Albies and improved production at the plate from Dansby will have the most impact to the Braves offense.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 16, 2019)

So far in today's game thru 6.5-innings, Albies has 2-hits, Camargo gets an RBI for only Braves late score, Swanson still struggling with slow start in ST, & Red Sox striking out lots with 11-K's. Pache just entered the game in the 7th so hope he can help with some needed scoring.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106916436092637185


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 16, 2019)

Just read that Folty likely won't be ready until the end of April. Looks like Julio starts opening day. And once again, Kyle Wright looked fantastic. I'm really liking that kid.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 17, 2019)

Yep, late April for Folty probably at the earliest.

Yep, Wright's making some strong consistent showings that lots are talking about.

Braves mgmt. trying to take it slow & careful with their top potential players.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/julio-teheran-lined-up-for-opening-day-start



> Mike Foltynewicz would have been the Braves’ Opening Day starter, but he has *not been cleared to throw off a mound* since he experienced right elbow soreness following his Feb. 24 spring debut. Foltynewicz has not experienced any discomfort while playing catch over the past week. But he’ll need to complete at least one side session and throw live batting practice before being cleared to make what would *likely be four preparatory starts*.





> Given Foltynewicz is not expected to make a start before the Braves leave Florida on March 24, there is a chance he will not join Atlanta’s rotation *until the latter half of April*.





> “He’s throwing and he feels good,” Snitker said. “But he’s missed so much time, we’ve got to build him back. It’s *going to take time*. You’ve got to go through the paces to get back. We’ve just got to be patient.”




AND


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-5-hot-topics-last-week-of-spring-training



> it doesn’t seem wise to determine the Braves rotation is doomed. Kyle Wright, Touki Toussaint, Bryse Wilson and Max Fried are capable of combining to compensate for the unexpected value Sanchez created last year.





> Wright, the rising star who has yet to make a Major League start, appears to be the most likely prospect to fill Foltynewicz’s rotation void. The 23-year-old right-hander made another strong impression as he struck out five and allowed two runs over four innings in Saturday’s 6-1 loss to the Red Sox.





> Gausman has surrendered six runs while retiring just six of the 14 batters faced over two starts. You’re not going to give Wright the start, and Sean Newcomb has only enhanced concerns about his erratic command as he’s surrendered 12 hits, issued 10 walks and struck out just seven over 12 innings this spring. The only option was Teheran, who has at least created some hope he might provide more consistent value this year.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107275226038091777


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107293666236919809


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107275567513112576


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like split squad action today with 2 games of which 1 will be broadcast on Fox Sports South TV, including last year's starters who are starting in both games.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107283202144722946


15-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107262749397172225

EDIT UPDATE below . . .


16-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107331554387415041


6-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107337681409847298



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-foltynewicz-mike-soroka-progress-in-rehab 



> Snitker was pleased to see Foltynewicz complete a pain-free side session after being cleared to resume throwing off a mound Sunday morning





> Snitker went to the back fields to watch Soroka throw batting practice for the first time since being shut down during Spring Training’s first week





> both will remain on the injured list until the latter half of April





> Foltynewicz’s absence will create early-season opportunities for Kyle Wright, Touki Toussaint, Bryse Wilson and Max Fried





> Snitker conceded A.J. Minter and Darren O’Day will likely begin the season on the injured list





> Dan Winkler has worked three scoreless innings since being slowed by a sore right elbow





> Dansby Swanson notched a pair of singles and produced a long opposite-field flyout during the loss to the Astros


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 18, 2019)

This evening, Markakis gets 2-hits which includes his 1st HR of ST. 

Vizcaíno pitches 1-inning to go 3 up & 3 down with 2-K's, but also hit a single & collected 2-RBI's. 

Lots of striking out going on.  Acuna strikes out 2 times today & 3 times yesterday. 

Yankees pitching gets 15-strike-outs. 

Braves pitching gets 12-strike-outs. 





> 4th inning - Markakis homered to right.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107781405155774465


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 19, 2019)

Braves lead & gave up no runs 'til the 9th when Leyva get's 3-K's while giving up 3-runs, 2-hits, & 1-BB to lose the game which includes a HR by Nats timely hitting who did not need Bryce Harper to win.

Riley gets 2-hits which includes a HR.

Fried starts & collects 7-K's in 5-innings.

(ex-Braves or Nationals pitcher Anibal Sanchez went 5-IP, 5-H, 2-ER, 1-BB, 3-K, 1-HR)

Newcomb starts tomorrow against Toronto.





> 5th inning - Riley homered to right center.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108083038074867712
OR

https://foxsports-wordpress-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/2019/02/bravestvschedule2019.jpg


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 20, 2019)

I like the fact that the pitchers that look to make up the majority of the ML staff are pitching very well. Julio is looking pretty good and Fried, Wilson, Wright and Toussaint have all looked fantastic. Newcomb has looked shaky, but I believe (hope) that is more a product of him working on a second breaking pitch (slider I believe) and his change-up. His fastball and overhand curve have been pretty devastating. Hopefully Folty comes back strong and Gausman gets straightened out. Sooner rather than later. Gausman has looked BAD.


----------



## DannyW (Mar 20, 2019)

I guess I am being overly pessimistic but the amount of injuries coming out of the gate, especially on the pitching staff, concerns me with a 162 game schedule coming up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 21, 2019)

While Braves mgmt. was scrounging around for leftovers, looks like they found something they wanted to pick up.  Hope he can help.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/josh-tomlin-signs-with-braves

*Braves add veteran Tomlin to pitching mix*



> Braves signed Josh Tomlin to a Minor League deal on Thursday.





> Tomlin, 34, will start Saturday afternoon’s game against the Mets.





> Tomlin, who was released by the Brewers on Wednesday.





> Tomlin surrendered 25 home runs while posting a 6.14 ERA over just 70 1/3 innings for the Indians last year. He allowed 12 hits (three home runs) and eight earned runs over 15 innings for the Brewers this spring.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108699365626036224


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 21, 2019)

He probably starts one or two games in April and ends up in either the pen as long relief or AAA as emergency insurance. Look for an outfielder to get picked up on the cheap in the next week or so. Duvall won't get more than 10 more ab's as a Brave...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 22, 2019)

Yep, as ST winds down now with less than a week before the season opener & teams are forced into cuts to get down to their roster minimum, reckon some cheaper deals may come available soon.

Nice having some AAA emergency insurance available if needed.

Thursday's game surprised us with Duvall being the only Braves player with 2-hits.  He also may be having some impressive AB's during batting practice to keep him around this long.

Nice having Riley hitting HR in 1st inning for the only Braves run scored.




> 1st inning - Riley homered to right.



20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109105814072102918


Looks like Kyle Wright experienced a dose of reality starting Thursday's game to get roughed up & being pulled before the 1st inning ends with only 2-outs (2-K's/SO's), giving up 6-runs, 4-hits which included 2-HR's (pair of 3-RUN HR's), & 2-BB/walks.  Of course, he's been the biggest good surprise of ST before that game, and obviously any player can make mistakes & have a bad game sometimes.




> TB Rays - Bottom 1st
> 
> WRIGHT PITCHING FOR ATL
> 
> ...





25-seconds







> *Friday RED OUTS Are Happening*





> Atlanta Braves
> 
> Published on March 22, 2019
> 
> EVERY Friday Night at SunTrust Park we'll be rockin' the red jerseys, we need YOU in your red Braves gear too!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 22, 2019)

Wright just needs to put that one out of his mind.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 22, 2019)

Could today's Braves lineup be a test run for next Thursday's season opener against the Phillies???




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109118711582085120



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109146837112500225


15-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109213966029352961


19-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109214412072579072


62-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109215689682751488


> Video quote about Teheran: Had the 2nd most walks in the NL last season with 84.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah ol Sam was mostly throwing BP but during games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 23, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> I like the fact that the pitchers that look to make up the majority of the ML staff are pitching very well. Julio is looking pretty good and Fried, Wilson, Wright and Toussaint have all looked fantastic. Newcomb has looked shaky, but I believe (hope) that is more a product of him working on a second breaking pitch (slider I believe) and his change-up. His fastball and overhand curve have been pretty devastating. Hopefully Folty comes back strong and Gausman gets straightened out. Sooner rather than later. Gausman has looked BAD.



Nice that the Braves have options for flexibility until hopefully things smooth out by the end of the 1st month of the season.

Looks like Julio had a slow start as usual as expected in the 1st on Friday but gave up little after that thankfully, except for several hits that resulted in no runs.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/aj-minter-on-mend-following-car-accident



> Just one of the seven runs Teheran allowed over 17 innings this spring was tallied after the first inning. He produced a 6.97 ERA in the first inning last year and a 3.27 ERA over all other innings.





> “I don’t believe there is anything to it,” Teheran said. “Obviously, you can see it, but the last game I didn’t give up any runs in the first inning. This just happened, and it’s happened to me in the first inning.”






4-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109218133972303872



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109219158514982916


23-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109243137166213120


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109232529398063105


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 23, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I guess I am being overly pessimistic but the amount of injuries coming out of the gate, especially on the pitching staff, concerns me with a 162 game schedule coming up.



I count myself in the overly pessimistic category about the Braves, but look forward to others on the forum to be optimistic.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109225676521930752



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109136521196695552


80-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109226919105454081


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/aj-minter-on-mend-following-car-accident



> The Braves have continued to monitor Craig Kimbrel’s market in the event the veteran closer eventually becomes willing to accept a one- or two-year deal. But even with Opening Day less than a week away, Kimbrel continues to make it clear he is only interested in a long-term deal. Thus, the two parties have not shared any serious discussions.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 23, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> He probably starts one or two games in April and ends up in either the pen as long relief or AAA as emergency insurance. Look for an outfielder to get picked up on the cheap in the next week or so. Duvall won't get more than 10 more ab's as a Brave...



AA weighs in on new acquisition Josh Tomlin below, similar to the Braves website news item about him like you were saying. 



53-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109227788060364800


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 23, 2019)

Markakis doing fine this ST.  Nice going for Albies getting 2-RBI's, Swanson delivering 2-hits, & reliever Parsons continuing to look good while closing Friday's game.



35-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109235848581709825


60-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109264009415532544


12-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109251162992066560


45-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109259759230709760


12-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109251760315486208


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 23, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah ol Sam was mostly throwing BP but during games.



Yep, but it still cost the Braves a bit, only $380K. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/aj-minter-on-mend-following-car-accident 



> Freeman came to camp with a non-guaranteed contract that included a $1.575 million salary that would have been guaranteed had he been placed on the Opening Day roster. The Braves had to pay 45 days’ termination pay, which amounts to approximately $380,000.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 23, 2019)

Looks like Braves really stunk up the place in their last game at Disney before moving to their new ST West Florida Gulf ballpark tomorrow as Touki gives up 6-runs in the 5th & Winkler gives up 4-runs in the 6th.

Swanson gets a hit today to keep his consecutive game hitting streak alive while Acuna & Wilkins each get a HR for the only Braves runs while getting blown out by the Mets scoring 12-runs.

Nice having new acquisition Josh Tomlin doing OK starting today & not giving up much in 3-innings. 





> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to left.





> 9th - Wilkins homered to right.





29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109524936270336000



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109512152128385024


26-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109503005873700864


13-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109502389940162562


21-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109469855227486209


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 23, 2019)

Braves grab up another leftover rejected by both Indians & Giants, as outfielder Matt Joyce joins Atlanta, his 3rd team this Spring, for the last 3 games of ST the next 3-days.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109557941949161472


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-add-matt-joyce-adam-duvall-choice

6:46 PM EDT



> Saturday, when the Braves acquired *Matt Joyce* from the Giants for cash considerations.





> Joyce does not necessarily stand as an obvious upgrade as he prepares to join his third organization since the start of Spring Training.





> When Joyce was released by the Indians Wednesday, he signed a Minor League deal with the Giants, who then decided to go in another direction after just a few days. The 34-year-old outfielder will audition for a spot on the Braves' Opening Day roster over the next three days.





> While there's a chance Joyce could earn a spot on Atlanta's Opening Day roster, he told the Braves he would be willing to begin the regular season with Triple-A Gwinnett.





> Joyce tallied a career-high 25 homers and produced a .808 OPS for the A's in 2017. But he battled a lumbar strain as he homered just eight times while constructing a .675 OPS over just 83 games last year. He went 7-for-35 with no extra-base hits while playing for the Indians and Giants this spring.




EDIT UPDATE below . . .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109831794189312001



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109866992557805569



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109879609523425280



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/kyle-wright-bryse-wilson-make-braves-roster



> With Mike Foltynewicz and Kevin Gausman set to begin the season on the injured list, the Braves’ rotation to begin the season will be *Teheran, Wilson, Wright, Sean Newcomb and Max Fried*. Atlanta wanted to start three right-handers against the Phillies and save its two lefty starts for the Cubs, who will serve as Atlanta’s first home opponent.






https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D2ibtZcW0AAmMWh.jpg


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 25, 2019)

Braves 5-run 2nd-inning made the difference in getting the win, but unfortunately Venters giving up 3-runs & 5-hits in the 3rd-inning almost gave away the win.

More highlights in tonight's win include Swanson's solo HR & 2-RBI's, Albies' 2-hits & 1-RBI, Joyce gets 2-RBI's, Donaldson's wall hitting double to collect 1-RBI, & Freddie delivers 2-hits.




> 6th inning - Swanson homered to right (355 feet).





33-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110352169805455362


26-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110332836882599937


23-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110332022495608834



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110332639330922497



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110304226473897986


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 26, 2019)

They looked good last night. Fried is really starting to shine as well. It is going to be difficult to weed out some of these young pitchers with so many having so much potential. May make for some interesting trades the next couple years.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 26, 2019)

Cant wait! I love me some baseball. Braves will be exciting to watch!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 26, 2019)

Pedro Florimon's walk-off Grand Slam for the come from behind win was a great way to close out ST to overcome Kyle Wright's 6th-inning giving up 3-runs & 3-hits to fall behind the Reds.  Other highlights include Swanson's 2-hits which include his back-to-back 2-RBI HR while Kazmar also gets 2-hits.



34-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110626933446975488


41-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110609774075359233


44-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110588951281061889



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110612219065233414



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110629185473732610


----------

